# Which beginner limbs from my list of inexpensive limbs?



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Setting up my first barebow recurve and based on availability, which would you choose, or not choose, from the following list (broken by vendor). Chosen based on price and desired size and poundage availability. I know nothing of these vendors and their limbs. None of the 4 ranges near me carry any of them so trying them before buying is out.


Core Ignite limbs
Core Black Prelude limbs
Core Element limbs

Samick Impress Fiber limbs
Samick Ideal limbs
Samick Extreme-C limbs
Samick Impress Carbon limbs

Cartel Fantom EDGE Fiber limbs

Mybo Synergy Star limbs

WNS Premium-Alpha Fiber limbs
WNS Explore W1 limbs
WNS Elite-Alpha Fiber/Foam limbs

Soul Black Flash FW limbs
Soul Everly limbs
Soul Black Flash FF limbs

Krossen Xenia limbs

Feel free to post your thoughts, good and bad experiences, etc.

thank you

Frank


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

F2H-



> I know nothing of these vendors and their limbs.


And we know nothing about your prior experience, ability or budget. 

Plenty of folks will appear shortly with their preferences.
Just remember, they are usually giving you THEIR PREFERENCES.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

As for your opinions, they are welcome. Got to start somewhere.

My experience is as follows
Started with a cheap one piece recurve for a few years in my early teens. Quickly switched to compound. Graduated HS and dropped archery. Picked it back up in ‘97 with a new compound bow. Shot that till ‘05. Stopped again. Purchased a compound bow for my daughter 3 years ago and got back into compound. Now want to go back to where I started.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Budget:$100 ( Alternativess.com price limit)

Will be saving for Gillo G1 riser.

Want to get some experience and see where my draw weight and length end up before spending too much. These are just to get my feet wet.

Want to shoot indoors and outdoor range. Might like to do field eventually

Drawlength: 30.75” AMO

Want smooth drawing limbs


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

F2H - 

Just pick one, at that price, not much difference.
Just make sure you get LONG limbs. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

At 100, take some discount models. If you can't find one in your size - take any. They're all more or less the same.

I don't know many of the cheaper limbs, but i found the "Kinetic Carbon Bamboom" pretty good for the price. And they are on discount for under 100.


----------



## Eugenrigips (Jul 24, 2018)

Maybe take a look at the KAP Windstorm II : 100€ for a carbon / Foam limb is kind of unbeatable and i heard they have the best value for the price.
And they will draw much smoother compared to some of the wood core limbs u posted and are basically the same price.

cheers


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. They are a little out of my price range , when converted to US dollars. I did look into them and they sound good and I did find them for a current asking price closer to £76 or -$100 US. I will say they were very hard to find.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Some suggest I use my $100 max to look for a used limb. What new price range would that buy me? I tend to find limbs going for about 30% off the original asking price, often even when the new price has dropped to that level. As suggestion as to what limbs I might find in this price range? Is it safe ? How can I avoid getting a set that are rather worn out, warped or twisted or about to delaminate or any other issue to make them worthless?


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

To get started, a little twist on the limbs won't have too much an effect on shooting indoors. Limbs don't wear out to a measurable degree under normal use (perhaps over a VERY long period of use). Since you're just getting your feet wet, you might want to ask around your range to see if someone has a set you can borrow. 

Of the limbs you listed there's not going to be a major difference outside of the graphics. I'd get a set that you like the looks of -- that will probably have a more measurable effect on your shooting than the limbs' feel.


----------

